# Got the start of my new system installed



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

I got the indash pioneer dvd player w/ navigation, and the ipod connector for it touchscreen controls etc. all installed, and I started the box for the L7's ( I kept 2 of them and am going to use them now)

PIcs tomorrow guys

-Justin


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

then you should have made this post tomorrow!!! 

j/k


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 2 2005, 10:19 PM~3930528
> *then you should have made this post tomorrow!!!
> 
> j/k
> *



I was just so excited homie!

That touchscreen ipod is the shit, yea w/ the ipod it ran me about... around 5 bills with tax...


but now I have a huge screen to look at my music and playlists, and not some tiny ipod screen LoL

Goodnight guys


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 2 2005, 11:21 PM~3930534
> *I was just so excited homie!
> 
> That touchscreen ipod is the shit, yea w/ the ipod it ran me about... around 5 bills with tax...
> ...


so you got the 20 gig ipod? or did you find the ipod adapter for cheaper than 200? if you did, lemme know, i can't find it for a penny under 2 bills


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 2 2005, 10:24 PM~3930547
> *so you got the 20 gig ipod?  or did you find the ipod adapter for cheaper than 200?  if you did, lemme know, i can't find it for a penny under 2 bills
> *



I payed about 275 for the ipod 20 gb yes... and I bought the pioneer ip-bus adapter for the ipod onscreen control, and that ran me $100...

so with tax I think I payed about 425 ish

It just snapped right into my ip-bus with the navigator reciever..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 3 2005, 12:00 AM~3930742
> *I payed about 275 for the ipod 20 gb yes... and I bought the pioneer ip-bus adapter for the ipod onscreen control, and that ran me $100...
> 
> so with tax I think I payed about 425 ish
> ...


good luck on filling the ipod, i've got the same model, and i've still got like 8 gigs left to fill with music, about 2500 songs on it right now, they say they can hold up to 5k songs, but they didn't mention it was at a 128k bit rate....most of mine are 196 and longer than normal songs


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

I just loaded 1985 songs, 9.6 gb and still have more to go , I just gotta get the damn playlists and artists/tracks/albums information straight when I have more time...

Its a nice player though!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 3 2005, 12:20 AM~3930802
> *I just loaded 1985 songs, 9.6 gb and still have more to go , I just gotta get the damn playlists and artists/tracks/albums information straight when I have more time...
> 
> Its a nice player though!
> *


yep, easy to use as well......if the plug in the back of my radio is for what i think its for, i might be able to plug mine directly into my stereo in my truck....not too sure yet, it could either be a for the premium sound system amp, or an aux in...the hell if i know


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 2 2005, 11:32 PM~3930844
> *yep, easy to use as well......if the plug in the back of my radio is for what i think its for, i might be able to plug mine directly into my stereo in my truck....not too sure yet, it could either be a for the premium sound system amp, or an aux in...the hell if i know
> *



Yea this particular model deck had the adapter available, I dont know how many stock vehicles (if any) have this adapter, but as popular as Ipods are now, I truly wouldnt be suprised if I was wrog!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 2 2005, 10:16 PM~3930512
> *I got the indash pioneer dvd player w/ navigation, and the ipod  connector for it touchscreen controls etc. all installed, and I started the box for the L7's ( I kept 2 of them and am going to use them now)
> 
> PIcs tomorrow guys
> ...


AVIC N2? You installing it yourself?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Oct 3 2005, 07:26 AM~3931656
> *AVIC N2? You installing it yourself?
> *



No its a lower model with the external navigation unit, and yes its already installed.

Also I did the override so I can watch dvd's while driving (or passengers can) it was actually very simple, just required a switch


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 3 2005, 08:21 AM~3931642
> *Yea this particular model deck had the adapter available, I dont know how many stock vehicles (if any) have this adapter, but as popular as Ipods are now, I truly wouldnt be suprised if I was wrog!
> *


well thats the thing, even if there was some sorta adapter, i still don't know what that plug in the back of my radio is for....


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 3 2005, 09:09 AM~3932114
> *well thats the thing, even if there was some sorta adapter, i still don't know what that plug in the back of my radio is for....
> *



Might be multi disc changer, sat radio (which is a good guess) possibly navigation or even a ipod adapter port...


Call the dealership, I would


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 3 2005, 10:12 AM~3932140
> *Might be multi disc changer, sat radio (which is a good guess) possibly navigation or even a ipod adapter port...
> Call the dealership, I would
> *


i'm gonna stop by there today when i go to wash my truck, and ask them about it, hopefully someone there knows, if its for the premium amp system, that just saved me from ripping apart my stock wiring, but if its for the aux input button on the front of the radio, i'll be buying that ipod adapter so i can plug it directly into the stereo, so i don't have to deal with a fm modulator anymorre.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 3 2005, 09:15 AM~3932149
> *i'm gonna stop by there today when i go to wash my truck, and ask them about it, hopefully someone there knows, if its for the premium amp system, that just saved me from ripping apart my stock wiring, but if its for the aux input button on the front of the radio, i'll be buying that ipod adapter so i can plug it directly into the stereo, so i don't have to deal with a fm modulator anymorre.
> *



The sound quality is awesome when it connects directly. I had a modulator, didnt like the quality. With this direct connection it is much more clear.

Also the touch screen makes browsing through songs pretty easy vs looking at the tiny iopd one.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

its tomorrow already... wheres the flippin pix mang


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 3 2005, 10:20 AM~3932186
> *The sound quality is awesome when it connects directly. I had a modulator, didnt like the quality. With this direct connection it is much more clear.
> 
> Also the touch screen makes browsing through songs pretty easy vs looking at the tiny iopd one.
> *


yea, i found out its a aux input, and i don't feel like spending 90 bux just to connect this to the back of my stock radio, when i have an aftermarket panisonic sitting in my bedroom with the rca aux inputs already built in


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 3 2005, 09:57 AM~3932386
> *yea, i found out its a aux input, and i don't feel like spending 90 bux just to connect this to the back of my stock radio, when i have an aftermarket panisonic sitting in my bedroom with the rca aux inputs already built in
> *


Yea there should be a way to convert your ipod dataport into a aux input for a styock stereo, I just chose this pioneer unit over a kenwood unit because it had the integrated ipod controls. That peaked my interest, no cd's to skip ever again!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 3 2005, 01:32 AM~3930844
> *yep, easy to use as well......if the plug in the back of my radio is for what i think its for, i might be able to plug mine directly into my stereo in my truck....not too sure yet, it could either be a for the premium sound system amp, or an aux in...the hell if i know
> *


which radio do you have? single MP3 or CD6 MP3? I test those daily,

ARe there 2 or 3 plugs on the back? The main is obviously for power/ground/speakers etc plus steering wheel controls etc.

The second one is for 2 wire CAN communication and SIRIUS connectivity and the 3rd (if you have a 219 audiophile) is for the sub connector. 

Let me know.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Oct 3 2005, 12:27 PM~3932868
> *which radio do you have? single MP3 or CD6 MP3? I test those daily,
> 
> ARe there 2 or 3 plugs on the back? The main is obviously for power/ground/speakers etc plus steering wheel controls etc.
> ...


i belive theres only 2, i doubt it has a 3rd one, i'll look at it again, its the basic cd player, so i doubt its the audiophile cd player with the sub pre out, not an mp3 player either


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

am I the only person that noticed the severe lack of pics in this thread?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 08:42 PM~3935704
> *am I the only person that noticed the severe lack of pics in this thread?
> *


It's only been 20 hours, give hime time foo! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 3 2005, 07:46 PM~3935740
> *It's only been 20 hours, give hime time foo!  :cheesy:
> *


funk dat he promised pics in the first post.... hes either full of shit or hes holdin out... both of which suck ass!!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 06:49 PM~3935756
> *funk dat he promised pics in the first post.... hes either full of shit or hes holdin out... both of which suck ass!!
> *


dude, it took me all weekend to get some daytime pics of my truck, give him a break.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 3 2005, 09:15 PM~3936408
> *dude, it took me all weekend to get some daytime pics of my truck, give him a break.
> *


nevaaaaaaaaaaaar :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 4 2005, 03:29 AM~3937847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think we will see peace and harmony on SD before he gives up some pics


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 3 2005, 09:34 AM~3932266
> *its tomorrow already... wheres the flippin pix mang
> *



I work full time and go to school full time, I havent had a chance yet  I am now working on the idea of a car pc, I have most of the components here, I just would need the time to figure it out!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Bump for the pics! :cheesy:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 11:15 AM~3986689
> *Bump for the pics!  :cheesy:
> *


maybe by november :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

pix?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> am I the only person that noticed the severe lack of pics in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> > am I the only person that noticed the severe lack of pics in this thread?
> > LMFAO!!! I WORK FULL TIME OMEI AND GO TO COLLEGE FULL TIME!
> >
> > PICS THIS WEEKEND I SWEAR!
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

he said tomorrow like 3 weeks ago, n aint been on since the 2nd, i know hes had atleast 1 day off to take pics n post!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

dude, get some pictures up already, before i post pics of the 2 10" woofers i threw in my f150 in here


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 15 2005, 09:36 AM~4005142
> *before i post pics of the 2 10" woofers i threw in my f150 in here
> *


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 15 2005, 07:20 AM~4005219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :angry:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

MORE DETAILS:::


I PICKED UP A ALIPINE v12 1507 Mono Sub Amp for the (2) l7's...


Decided not to go with the 20's...










900 RMS @ 4 ohms @ 12V 

2200W Peak @ 4 ohms @ 12V

and I will be running it at 1 ohm... or two ohms if the 1 ohm is not stable....

Box pics tongiht, it is almost finished. I dont think I will have all of the install pics tho, it maybe take me a few days to get it completed.

-Justin


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 15 2005, 01:24 PM~4006177
> *MORE DETAILS:::
> I PICKED UP A ALIPINE v12 1507 Mono Sub Amp for the (2) l7's...
> Decided not to go with the 20's...
> *


suuuurrrreee ya did :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that pic came off ebay....


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 15 2005, 11:58 AM~4006283
> *that pic came off ebay....
> *



Of course it did, He was local, Kalamazoo MI and I just went and picked it up.

But thanks for playing!


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 15 2005, 11:26 AM~4006185
> *suuuurrrreee ya did :uh:
> *



Hmmm lets think about this, I live in Battle Creek, MI 49017 ....


Kalamazoo is 30 miles away, and I just picked it up... Auction canceled early..


hmm why would that be>

Ya'll just some haters... some real pics would solve this, then would you feel like an ass?


Here is the link 

Link


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 15 2005, 02:05 PM~4006308
> *Hmmm lets think about this, I live in Battle Creek, MI 49017 ....
> Kalamazoo is 30 miles away, and I just picked it up... Auction canceled early..
> hmm why would that be>
> ...


noone is hatin on ur punkass you just been promising pics forever and a day and you have a new excuse everyday as to why you havent posted shit......



and in order for someone to be hating they would have to be jealous of something that you have and well L7s and Alpine amps are run of the mill....


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 15 2005, 12:13 PM~4006330
> *noone is hatin on ur punkass you just been promising pics forever and a day and you have a new excuse everyday as to why you havent posted shit......
> and in order for someone to be hating they would have to be jealous of something that you have and well L7s and Alpine amps are run of the mill....
> *



You know as well as I do they are just play toys. And yes its the run of the mill, but not funky pups.

And ya'll will see when I post these damn pics LoL 

I got the idea someone was implyin I was lying about having the amp (1ofakind)

And the fact of the matter is I picked it up.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

You should know better then to post a a topic about your stuff, and not post pics!


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

I clicked on this thread assuming there would be pictures....its 3 pages and it seemed like an interesting topic.....I couldnt have been more wrong.

POST SOME FUCKING PICTURES!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 15 2005, 02:51 PM~4006421
> *
> 
> I got the idea someone was implyin I was lying about having the amp (1ofakind)
> ...


i said that because you haven't posted pics...post them already damnit!!! :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 15 2005, 04:16 PM~4007042
> *i said that because you haven't posted pics...post them already damnit!!! :cheesy:
> *


alright alright enou , I will post them.

I will post the box too as it is finished today.

First up are the subs...


well you all have seen l7s then Iwill post the pics Lol

And the Amp is the one you seen in the pic above LoL

I will post the box tongiht
-J


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 15 2005, 02:24 PM~4006177
> *MORE DETAILS:::
> I PICKED UP A ALIPINE v12 1507 Mono Sub Amp for the (2) l7's...
> Decided not to go with the 20's...
> ...


Now that you have gotten the *B/S specs *out of the way, I will give you the *REAL ones*...
You may as well plan on going by the 12v RMS specs...
The amp is *NOT *1 OR 2 ohm stable mono...
It is *4ohm mono stable *ONLY...

[attachmentid=313185]

http://www.stylestandard.net/oswego/Doc/0/...D5/Mrv-1507.pdf


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 15 2005, 04:18 PM~4007051
> *alright alright enou , I will post them.
> 
> I will post the box too as it is finished today.
> ...


its 8 PM, where da pics at! :angry:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 15 2005, 05:09 PM~4007218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO nice one


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

I know I don't appear to have much clout on this forum, and indeed I haven't wasted much time posting here, but I would severely advise against running that amp below 4 ohms mono. Besides the giant loss of sound quality that would would incur, the amplifier will either continuously blow fuses, or it will overheat and componenets in the amplifier will break down very quickly. The absolute most power you would ever possibly get from that amp is 1500 watts. If you have any understanding of how these ratings are measured, you know that's not going to happen. It won't even happen for an instant, because I doubt you've taken the time to put in a more substantial alternator. Anyway, a couple of smaller/less demanding subs should run nicely on that amp, despite Alpine's lackluster reputation in the amplifier department.

-Paul


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ya know, after reading this thread one more time, I still dont know what kind of subs he's using. I wonder if he could post a pic :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 15 2005, 05:30 PM~4007318
> *Ya know, after reading this thread one more time, I still dont know what kind of subs he's using.  I wonder if he could post a pic  :uh:
> *


i wonder.... :uh:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

hey guys, i just bought a 2012 porsche v15 u-alier with 20" b-shttr in the rear and 18" postpcs in the front... its bad ass for real, i'll post pics of it as soon as there's a black female president 

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 06:43 PM~4011814
> *hey guys, i just bought a 2012 porsche v15 u-alier with 20" b-shttr in the rear and 18" postpcs in the front... its bad ass for real, i'll post pics of it as soon as there's a black female president
> 
> -qs
> *


your rollin on the shitters huh?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 16 2005, 08:16 PM~4012017
> *your rollin on the shitters huh?
> *


bullshitter that is 

dont forget the postpcs in the front

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 04:43 PM~4011814
> *hey guys, i just bought a 2012 porsche v15 u-alier with 20" b-shttr in the rear and 18" postpcs in the front... its bad ass for real, i'll post pics of it as soon as there's a black female president
> 
> -qs
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

